# LED's and dimmers...



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Either replace the LED lights (which are the problem) or keep trying dimmers until you find one that doesn't make it buzz.. which could be quite a few. 

I had this problem with a customer who supplied all his own LED bulbs which he bought from Costco.. they would buzz no matter what dimmer I put in, but not with a normal switch. Tried a few different dimmers out and they still buzzed. Customer decided (best plan) to just return the bulbs to Costco and use LED bulbs that don't buzz.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Go to Home Depot and try some other brands, Leviton or Maybe some Pass and Seymour from Lowes.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Skooby said:


> Got an issue with some Halo led modules for 5"+6" recessed housings(RL560WH6830). The S.H. I work with has sent me two different batches of Lutron dimmersAYCL-153 + DVELV-300P). I purchased a third trough Amazon(Lutron C•L TGCL 153PH). My issue is all of the dimmers make the modules buzz. I put a standard switch in, no buzz. I had an issue years ago and found out that more load solved the problem(one of Leviton's first generation led can lights with a radio-controled control4 dimmer). Tried putting a 150 incandescent in with the led's; still they buzz... any ideas on what to try next? The house was just finished and the homeowner/builder is a GC I would like to keep happy, and he really wants led lighting with dimmers... not sure if this is important, but 4 can led per dimmer, about 40 watts of load for each section.


I went through this exact scenario with a different brand of led pots-the sh was heppful, but the manuf. kept denying the prob. Eventually I just returned all the trims and bought new ones from a different batch(same brand)and VOILÁ no more buzz. 

Tldr-it's the leds, change em'.


----------



## Skooby (May 3, 2012)

I even found a couple of Halo demo's my SH gave me almost a year ago, same #'s, different packaging. Still buzzing, although not nearly as loud. Salesman is trying to do right, sending three different brands to see which one works best. Still a little tee'd off at the lost time dinking around with this issue. The sales rep swears I'm the only one with this issue...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Skooby said:


> I even found a couple of Halo demo's my SH gave me almost a year ago, same #'s, different packaging. Still buzzing, although not nearly as loud. Salesman is trying to do right, sending three different brands to see which one works best. Still a little tee'd off at the lost time dinking around with this issue. *The sales rep swears I'm the only one with this issue...*


they always do man....they always do


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Skooby said:


> I even found a couple of Halo demo's my SH gave me almost a year ago, same #'s, different packaging. Still buzzing, although not nearly as loud. Salesman is trying to do right, sending three different brands to see which one works best. Still a little tee'd off at the lost time dinking around with this issue. The sales rep swears I'm the only one with this issue...


Go get a sylvania rt-6 and see if it works-they look very similar. If there is no buzz-replace them all.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I installed Halo LED modules with Cooper dimmers, no problem. Maybe it's a Cooper conspiracy  .


----------



## Skooby (May 3, 2012)

@99cents, do you have a catalog # for those cooper dimmers? Be a lot easier to swap out a few dimmers vs. house full of led's...


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Skooby said:


> @99cents, do you have a catalog # for those cooper dimmers? Be a lot easier to swap out a few dimmers vs. house full of led's...


You need a lutron MACL-153.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> You need a lutron MACL-153.


Bet it won't work. 

I just had this problem.. couldn't get any maestro to make the buzzing go away. It was the LED's. Customer had to swap the LED's because they wanted 3way/4way dimming control and I was going to charge to replace dimmers.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Bet it won't work. I just had this problem.. couldn't get any maestro to make the buzzing go away. It was the LED's. Customer had to swap the LED's because they wanted 3way/4way dimming control and I was going to charge to replace dimmers.


Did you setup the dimmer mode correctly for LED or Incanscent? Also, do you have the companion dimmers on the way system?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Skooby said:


> @99cents, do you have a catalog # for those cooper dimmers? Be a lot easier to swap out a few dimmers vs. house full of led's...


Don't have a part number but they were Aspire.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Supply house had suggested the Pass and Seymour ones for these trims.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Have these led retros in my house with a Lutron Diva dimmer. The 600 watt version rated for incadescent, CFL, or LED with the little adjustment dial under where the wall plate goes. No humming no problems.


----------



## Skooby (May 3, 2012)

Not sure what Salvatore means by 'setting up' dimmer; they are lutrons made for incandescent/cfl/led. There is a little dial next to toggle(under cover plate) tried it in every position still buzzing... other manufacturer's modules should be here tomorrow.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Did you setup the dimmer mode correctly for LED or Incanscent? Also, do you have the companion dimmers on the way system?


I'm not familiar with setting up the Maestro CL's for LED or Incandescent. I've even read the instructions before! :laughing: With some LED's they just buzz at any dimming setting or full power. I always use companion (slave) maestros.. that's the whole point of maestros, dimming from other locations.

What is the setup part?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Skooby said:


> Not sure what Salvatore means by 'setting up' dimmer; they are lutrons made for incandescent/cfl/led. There is a little dial next to toggle(under cover plate) tried it in every position still buzzing... other manufacturer's modules should be here tomorrow.


For the Lutron MACL series you need to set the dimmer for what type of bulb your using and or what is on the other end of the 3-way switch. Is it a companion dimmer or rockers switch. It specifically explains this it the instructions manual. , if you did install them and they still buzzed it's quite possible they were not set correctly.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> For the Lutron MACL series you need to set the dimmer for what type of bulb your using and or what is on the other end of the 3-way switch. Is it a companion dimmer or rockers switch. It specifically explains this it the instructions manual. , if you did install them and they still buzzed it's quite possible they were not set correctly.


I recall there being programming for the high and low trim and on and off fade and probably a couple other things. But I'll eat my screen if you can show me or tell me how to program the dimmer for the type of bulb. I swear that doesn't exist, hence why they sell maestros for resistive loads, maestros in low voltage magnetic, maestros in low voltage electronic and maestro CL's for *C*FL's and *L*ED's.

Not to be a d1ck on this, but you're being very vague. They buzz because the LED's are cheap.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I recall there being programming for the high and low trim and on and off fade and probably a couple other things. But I'll eat my screen if you can show me or tell me how to program the dimmer for the type of bulb. I swear that doesn't exist, hence why they sell maestros for resistive loads, maestros in low voltage magnetic, maestros in low voltage electronic and maestro CL's for *C*FL's and *L*ED's.
> 
> Not to be a d1ck on this, but you're being very vague. They buzz because the LED's are cheap.


x2, I read the entire manual and only saw how to adjust the high and low dim levels.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I recall there being programming for the high and low trim and on and off fade and probably a couple other things. But I'll eat my screen if you can show me or tell me how to program the dimmer for the type of bulb. I swear that doesn't exist, hence why they sell maestros for resistive loads, maestros in low voltage magnetic, maestros in low voltage electronic and maestro CL's for CFL's and LED's. Not to be a d1ck on this, but you're being very vague. They buzz because the LED's are cheap.


My bad it's only for 3-4way you need to change the command depending on the use of a rocker switch or companion dimmer. Plus you had to add a jumper between the travelers on the 3way rocker switch.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

check Lutron's list of which of their dimmers work with which LEDs


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Skooby - try these:
Aspire - 9573,9570
Skye - SLC03P
Devine - DLC03P
Diva CL - DVCL153P
Skylark Contour CL - CTCL153P
Lumea CL - LGCL-153PH
Toggler/Ariadni CL - TGCL153P/AYCL-153P
Maestro RF - MRF2-6ND

This is the list I have.

If you want a better LED trim
Ecosmart from HD (Cree driver) - 2700K
or 
Lithonia -6BPMW M4

I recommend either one and they work great. If you need a list of dimmers for either of the 2 I recommended let me know.

Good luck!

P.S. I know you've tried some of them, just the full list for your reading pleasure.


----------



## BMA Sparky (Oct 15, 2012)

I also have been very happy with the ecosmart led trims from HD. I am having a dimming issue though. I am using the Lutron dimmer that is made for LED's and they are making a buzzing noise and not dimming very much. I probably should have read the instructions as I didn't realize there was an adjustment on these dimmers until i started researching this problem on the site. Is the adjustment likely the issue or should i try another dimmer type? Thanks



duque00 said:


> Skooby - try these:
> Aspire - 9573,9570
> Skye - SLC03P
> Devine - DLC03P
> ...


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Which dimmer did you use? I know you said Lutron - please let me know the unit/model #. 

Even if the dimmer says LED compatible it might not work for specific brands.

Let me know and we work this out.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

duque00 said:


> Which dimmer did you use? I know you said Lutron - please let me know the unit/model #.
> 
> Even if the dimmer says LED compatible it might not work for specific brands.
> 
> Let me know and we work this out.



It depends on the style but you want to look for a CL dimmer. These supposedly will do CFL and LEDs however Lutron has a list on there site of which bulbs they have actually tested for there product.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A standard lokking dimmer with a slide switch is the Ariadni and then the Decora ones come in many styles. We stay with the Diva most of the time


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dennis - I go to the Manufacturer of the LED's website and get the list from there. It is usually up to date and I have Zero problems when I go this route.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

duque00 said:


> Dennis - I go to the Manufacturer of the LED's website and get the list from there. It is usually up to date and I have Zero problems when I go this route.


That is good to know because the Lutron one is a bit large and difficult to use, IMO.


----------



## BMA Sparky (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the quick replies guys. The dimmer that I got was the one that looks like the ariadni that i am used to. I think home depot markets that as the toggler. I don't have the packaging with me but i think it said CL on it. It says it is for CFL and LED lamps.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Try downloading this....This should help you greatly!


Jeez that looks ugly - I saved it as a PDF. Let me know if it is a problem.


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

The biggest problem with dimmers is that everyone wants them, but doesn't want to pay very much for them.
For the dimmer manufacturers, it is a race to the bottom - the minimum possible implementation for the minimum possible cost.
If you look inside most dimmers, you will most likely see a coil of some sort, usually a torroid core with a winding. It is usually this that is at fault when the dimmer buzzes, and it is usually due to the poor quality of the winding, and a lack of any kind of glue holding the winding in place. The magnetic forces that occur when the dimmer is operating cause the winging to vibrate.
A distributor that I worked for a few years ago was happy to accept a 30% + return rate on the cheap dimmers because they sold, whereas the expensive, high-quality dimmer that was offered alongside sold so few it was barely worth the effort to source them.


----------



## Skooby (May 3, 2012)

My problem is not the dimmer buzzing. It is the led module itself that is buzzing. If I remove the dimmer, and replace with a standard switch or just wirenut the S.L. to power, no buzzing. The noise is not very loud but four of them in 6" new construction housings(Halo), with no other noise in the room, you do hear them. I have spoken with techs at Lutron, Cooper Ltng.(Halo), and my sales rep. at Crescent Electric. Everyone says this should not be happening but it is.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sk- Have you changed out any of the LED modules?

Is the circuit a HR? if not what else is on it?

Is it a 3-way as well?


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

The minimum implementation for minimum possible cost problem also infects the LED manufacturers. The LED driver electronics likely has a cheap, buzzy coil in it.


----------



## Skooby (May 3, 2012)

Yes, don't have model #'s with me, but Halo, Cree, Eco Lt.(?), Lithonia, and another I can't remember right now. Set up a test cord on my shop bench and tried 'em all with several, mostly Lutron, dimmers that said they were compatible with LED+CFL. All made buzzing to one degree or another. Even tried at different job sites and my own home to possibly rule something out on the local grid. I am still baffled, and very annoyed. Maybe bad batch of LEDs or dimmers, but I'm having a hard time believing that with the cross section of brand names. Although they may have all rolled off the same assembly line somewhere in China...


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

So let's get this straight.

1) Not the dimmer correct? Buzz noise comes from LED Module?

2) Can you remove 3 of the lights and still get the buzz?


----------



## Skooby (May 3, 2012)

Yes, buzzing originates in LED module. No buzzing w/o dimmer. Have tried five(5) different brands of LEDs. Have tried two(2) different brands of LED rated dimmers, five(5) different models. In all combinations at four(4) different locations miles apart. Always the same outcome. Light buzzing with dimmers. Something else I noticed, or was not significant, did not make audible change in buzzing volume/pitch when dimmer was turned up or down. Just the same level noise. My next plan of action was to wait a little bit(few more months?), and try a new batch and hope it was/is a manufacturing defect that I got a bad batch.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

<--------- Scratches Head.....:confused1::confused1:


I wish you were here in NY, I would love to see this.....

1) The LED modules are they:

a) Screw in type (built into the module) or

b) Have the edison screw base with the 2 lead disconnect that you snap together with the module and separate grounding strap?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have standard cans in my house and install the phillips led R30 bulbs. They should be compatible with the Lutron Diva CL but I get buzzing also. The buzz is definitely in the bulbs. I haven't messed with it. I had a regular dimmer in it before and no buzzing but it would flicker every now and then.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Weird Dennis. I've done Halo Cans H7ICAT 6" with the HD Ecosmart LED modules with and without dimmers. Not one problem. No call back - nothing.

Also have done the Lithonia LED Modules as well with the above cans again no problems. I double check the dimmer list against the LED module and it's all good.

Something fishy with these Dimmers you and Skooby have....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

We also had trouble when trying to dim one of the halo recessed modules. Apparently the dimmer wants to see more wattage than 10 watts


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm sorry Dennis - still smells Fishy. The Lithonia's are 8.9w each and I still have no trouble. Are the circuits HR's? Is there anything else on them.

3 ways?

I just can't fathom how you have buzzing and I don't. :huh:

Wish I was in NC or IA - or you here in NY.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dennis could you do a mock up like Skooby did?


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Luitron makes an electronic low voltage dimmer that works well with dimmable LED's


----------

